

A centerfold does not belong in the classroom - hownottowrite
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/a-playboy-centerfold-does-not-belong-in-tj-classrooms/2015/04/24/76e87fa4-e47a-11e4-81ea-0649268f729e_story.html

======
mreiland
why?

~~~
mak4athp
Do you think there's really an answer to your question that would make you
reflect on the issue?

If so, what might the answer look like?

If not, why did you ask the question?

~~~
mreiland
Do you think you could be a little bit more condescendingly passive
aggressive? If not, I'd appreciate it if you'd turn it up a notch. In for a
penny, in for a pound.

